# New 605, couple of questions!



## Rook82 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey,

Picked up a stainless 605 two days ago. After checking it over at the gun shop, I really fell in love with it. Love the concealable size of it. The quality and fit and finish seemed extremely good for the cost as well. Picked up 200 rounds to go with it as well. 100 38+p and 100 357. The ammo was cheapy as it was going to be break in fodder. But the thing is this. I do have handgun experience up to 44mag. So I have had experience with hard recoil. But my wonder is the imact compared to poa. My 357 rounds(158 gr) were printing about 5 inches right and 2 to 3 high at 12 yards. The 38+p was dead center but maybe 1 to 1.5 low. I know this model has unadjustable sights. It is the first handgun I have owned without adjustable sights. I also know that this gun is not broken in, etc. But is so far right normal for the 357? I am wondering if it could be recoil induced as my handgun shooting has been limited to 22LR and some 9mm for the past 6 months or so. 22's from a Ruger Single six and 9mm from a Glock 19. So this Taurus with it's small grips and light weight and short sight radius is a whole new thing for me.

The 38+p obviously had a lot less kick(hand was thanking me). Was shooting freehand double grip, normal stuff. I havent tried different ammo yet, but thought that different weights were more of a horizontal thing.

Gun performed flawless and was fun to shoot with the 38's, but the 357's were a hand biter. I was shooting at my local outdoor range and it was about 5 degrees out and -15 with the wind. The shooting house is covered, but I couldnt wear a glove due to size of trigger guard. So that plays in. The group size met my expectations of 2 to 3 inches, but am somewhat concerned at the far horizontal impact. I have fired many thousands of rounds, but this design is new to me(snub 357). Any ideas or similar things when byuing one of these new?

I know I have to put some more time in with it and learn it's use, but it just seems a bit far off. I am not a noob, but not a pro. Any ideas would be appreciated. Maybe work on stronger hold etc? Ammo types in this calibre sugestions? Not expecting a target queen, just want to be able to hit something with it if it is going to be my CCW.

Thanks guy's for any input! Love the gun, just want to get better with it!


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've bought a new blued 605 last year, haven't had any major issues. probably around 700-800 rounds of mixed .357's and .38 specials through it. One thing i did notice is if you ride the trigger between shots the cylinder can feel like it's bound up. letting the trigger return forward between shots is the only way i've found to keep this from happening. it's not a Glock with a short trigger reset, if you shoot it like that you could have problems.

i noticed my groups can get kinda wild when shooting the .357 mags through it, 38's have always been nice tight groups. something i've done a few times is have a friend reload the cylinder with mixed .38's and .357's so i never know what's coming shot by shot. doing it that way i managed to get decent groups, so for me it was just the anticipation of the .357's recoil. 

with both the factory rubber grips and my Hogue Monogrip it's a beating on the hands with full power .357 mags. Most of the time i just carry it full of .38 special +P ammo. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a blue 2 1/4 " 605 a little over a year old.

It is a shooter capable of sub 1" groups at 15 yards off sandbags.

Shooting from bags with 1,000 FPS 158 Gr. SJSP it hits 1" high at 15 yds. Right where I want it.

Different loads will shift the POI a little but not significant enough to matter within 10 to 15 yds.

Loads ranging from 750 FPS to 1,100 FPS will all hit within 3 " of each other.

We carry 125 Grain .38 +P's which chrono just under 1,000 FPS and are more than accurate enough for it's purpose.

I bought it for my Wife and don't plan on using it for full power .357's but can if the need arises.

My GP100 is what I use for the bad boy loads.


----------

